# Critique my Eventer Prospect!



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

the first two pictures do his legs no justice!
He looks like a nice decent type though nice honest head. What level do you intend on going to?
Have you ridden him yet?


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

his front pasterns look really angled. I'd personally overlook him for eventing, you want a horse with good legs.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, that left front looks kind of wonky long.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

His pastern angles are different than his hoof angles. His pasterns look longish and weak, and the hooves upright and small for the horse's size. Hard to tell from the photos, but there appears to be a little thickening the the right fetlock, and and ol cold low bow in the left. Add to all that, the horse is very base narrow, and probably rope walks to boot. 

He looks to be a very nice guy, and I assume he's useful at his current job, as he's in lovely condition. 

His heart and mind may want to event, but those legs don't.

If he's really a fabulous horse to learn on; lease him for a season.


----------



## EquusPeace (Oct 17, 2010)

I already own him actually and i bought him to be an eventer...... His hind end is still a tad week, and this was right after a work out so he was a bit lazy in his stance (i didn't really worry about standing him square) He is only 8 and came from a lady who took him and right away tried to show jump him up to 3ft, he definetly wasn't ready, and showed it by dropping rails. I took the first 3 months of ownership completely re-training him, just lunging him and teaching him to move naturally again (he was forging horribly and had no hind end muscles, just a powerful front) he still tends to travel on his forehand out of habit, so i am working on engaging his hind. I will post a picture of him jumping and more pictures


----------



## EquusPeace (Oct 17, 2010)

more pictures of him


----------



## EquusPeace (Oct 17, 2010)

His original stud ad (i believe he was 3 1/2 in this photo)


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

His pasterns really worry me for long-term soundness. He's also quite posty-hocked, which isn't great for a powerful hind end. 
He looks to be in great condition, though, and looks to be quite the willing partner.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

The photos over fences are lovely, and he appears to have a great attitude, so I certainly understand wanting to event him. 

However, his conformation does lead to some serious concerns about long term soundness.


----------



## EquusPeace (Oct 17, 2010)

that's really really depressing to hear  What discipline would you reccomend for him?


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Sorry. Please remember that the only thing I know about your horse is a handful of photos on the internet, and that is not a complete picture by any means. I would be soliciting my vet's, farrier's and trainer's opinions as well, and giving them a lot more weight that a random stranger's on the internet. 

Also, I don't see any reason not to take him out at lower levels and see how he holds up. The thing that concerns me most from the photos is the apparrent swelling and/or thickening in the fore ankles and suspensory area. So if I were conditioning him to event, I'd be a little obssesive about checking those areas for heat, swelling or any changes. I'd also probably be a little fanatical about leg care in general.

With his confo, ANY discipline is going to create wear and tear, eventing is just going to create it more quickly.


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

I would worry about the parked out hind end over anything. how is his temperament?


----------



## EquusPeace (Oct 17, 2010)

He is pretty hot, and has a big stride in the back, he used to forge pretty bad but we have worked on correctly it


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

You can definitely see where he got his pasterns from! 

Sorry if I'm high-jacking the thread but I thought an acute angle on the pasterns was okay? I know you don't want very long and low ones but doesn't it provided a better shock-absorbing action than horses with very upright pasterns?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

They are long and weak, not upright. I don't like upright pasterns especially for jumping, but this horse does have weak limb conformation. With upright pasterns, the weight gets jammed into the hoof. With long, weak pasterns, the weight gets shifted back and there's much more flex to the joint. 
http://www.stockphotopro.com/photo-thumbs-2/AEJ6K9.jpg
This horse appears to have good pasterns, but see how much flex is in the frontmost hoof? Long, weak pasterns will flex even more.  
Doesn't mean he won't be useful - heck, he looks like quite the willing partner - just perhaps that you might have to be a little more neurotic with that aspect, and be on the lookout for any signs of injury or lameness.


----------

